# New product ? - Koni STR.T



## crazy88 (Jul 11, 2003)

_Quote, originally posted by *Koni* »_Entry Level performance shock Absorber
Compliments lowering springs
Perfect for OE replacement or vehicle improvement
Non-adjustable
Lifetime Warranty
The most affordable KONIs


http://www.koni-na.com/index.cfm
just curious... what applications will it be avail for? how does it compare to the reds + fsds?


----------



## bob45228 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: New product ? - Koni STR.T (crazy88)*

Big difference is cost and that they are not adjustable. The valving is similar to a sport. I have one of the US test sets on my Passat with the KONI blue springs and the combination is really good. 
Initial VW applications are MKII, MKIII, and MKIV. We may be bringing in some MKI and Pre-2000 B5 Passat as well. Complete car sets of shocks and struts are about $300. The first shipments should be to our dealers next week. 










_Modified by bob45228 at 4:37 PM 6-25-2008_


----------



## crazy88 (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: New product ? - Koni STR.T (bob45228)*

that sounds like a pretty good deal


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: New product ? - Koni STR.T (bob45228)*

These look like they might be right up my alley! How well would these match up with either H&R OE Sport or Neuspeed SofSport? I not in the least bit interested in slamming my car, but would like the increased spring rates offered.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## bob45228 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: New product ? - Koni STR.T (The Kilted Yaksman)*

They have additional damping to work well with 1-1.5" lowering. The KONI springs on my car are about a 1.3" drop and they control them really well.


----------



## crazy88 (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: New product ? - Koni STR.T (bob45228)*

will they be overdamped w/ oem springs?


----------



## bob45228 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: New product ? - Koni STR.T (crazy88)*

They are comfortable on a stock spring we tested them on a Corolla with stock springs and found them to feel quite good. Many people who run the KONI sport on stock springs adjust them up a 1/2 - 3/4 of a turn because they like that kind of feel that is about what the KONI STR.T feels like. It is well controlled on a standard lowering spring and has that sporty feel even on the stock springs.


----------



## crazy88 (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: New product ? - Koni STR.T (bob45228)*

cool, thx


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: New product ? - Koni STR.T (crazy88)*

do you have any valving numbers?


----------



## bob45228 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: New product ? - Koni STR.T (white_r!ce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *white_r!ce* »_do you have any valving numbers?

For which car? What are you looking to compare? Most times when valving "numbers" are published people always assume more is better and don't really know how to interpret them. I often get this question working tech only to find out that they are trying to compare them to brand B that gives numbers for piston velocities only seen in an off road rally and not at real world piston velocities. The numbers are only one point and they don't really tell you much of anything.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: New product ? - Koni STR.T (crazy88)*

According to the web site they'll be available on July 1st. Hopefully, 'cause I gots me some economy to stimulate.


----------



## bob45228 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: New product ? - Koni STR.T (The Kilted Yaksman)*

The shipment is arriving here to KONI tomorrow. We will ship it out to our dealers by the end of Friday. I would expect them to have available stock by the end of next week.


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: New product ? - Koni STR.T (bob45228)*

Lets say a mkII golf/gti.
Lets compare to koni yellows.
how do they compare in;
quick harsh bump recovery
slower smoother waves on the road
what is the heaviest spring they can handle?
as you may have noticed, i don't know the jargon.


----------



## bob45228 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: New product ? - Koni STR.T (white_r!ce)*

I feel it may be best to describe them as a sport with 1/2 to 3/4 of a turn of adjustment. Maximum spring rate is completely arguable as that is based almost solely on perception and not a firm black and white line. I can safely say that mild drops of about 0-1.7 should be well within the working range of the shocks. In Europe these shocks are paired with the KONI blue lowering springs in suspension kits. They will behave like a KONI Sport at a 1/2-3/4 adjustment. They also carry the KONI limited lifetime warranty.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*FV-QR*

I'm sorta excited about these. Koni quality and warranty, Monroe price. Hopefully they will work well with the factory "Sport" springs on my '01 Wolfsburg Ed. The Koni-NA site says July 1, and MJM AutoHaus told me they should have them in a couple of weeks.


----------



## lonewolfe (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: New product ? - Koni STR.T (crazy88)*

These look like exactly what I've been looking for. I wonder if Koni will sell them at a sport kit like they do with the yellows? That would be ideal. I've seriously been considering the Koni Sport Kit that MJM Autohaus has including all the shock/strut mounts as well as TT bushings. I hope they put together a similar package with these new shocks. The price is right!


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: New product ? - Koni STR.T (lonewolfe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lonewolfe* »_These look like exactly what I've been looking for. I wonder if Koni will sell them at a sport kit like they do with the yellows? That would be ideal. I've seriously been considering the Koni Sport Kit that MJM Autohaus has including all the shock/strut mounts as well as TT bushings. I hope they put together a similar package with these new shocks. The price is right! 

I'm pretty sure that MJM is the one putting together the kits with the bushings and bearings. If they were to offer them in a package with H&R OE Sports or Neuspeed SofSports for about $450, I'd be all over it.


----------



## bob45228 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: New product ? - Koni STR.T (The Kilted Yaksman)*

These should now be in some dealers hands available to ship.


----------



## lonewolfe (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: New product ? - Koni STR.T (bob45228)*

The only place I've found that has them listed on their webpage is Jegs. They are selling them for $286.00 for a set of front and rears which is an amazing price. Their site says they will ship in 2-3 weeks though. I called MJM and they said they can order them and the price should be 30% off suggested retail but I didn't get any firm numbers. They said to email them for a price which I did over the weekend and I'm still waiting for a reply. It does not look like they are being sold in a set with springs like the Koni Sport kit.


----------



## lonewolfe (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: New product ? - Koni STR.T (lonewolfe)*

Oh, I was checking for a MkIV when I got the pricing.


----------



## bob45228 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: New product ? - Koni STR.T (lonewolfe)*

You can order the 1020 KONI spring kit separately. On KONI online they are under $480 with the springs and STR.T shocks and struts. They are $303 for just the shocks and struts. Check with dealers and you should be able to get better pricing.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*FV-QR*

I wish Pyce was still here. I'd like to see one of these shock-dyno analyzed, like he did with the others.


----------



## zak (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (The Kilted Yaksman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Kilted Yaksman* »_I wish Pyce was still here. I'd like to see one of these shock-dyno analyzed, like he did with the others.

Me too. It would be awesome if these performed like the Yellows with 1/2 turn adjustment for half the price. 
But I am a little skeptical (think budget Billstein TCs versus Bilstein Sports and HDs).


----------



## BUJonathan (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: New product ? - Koni STR.T (bob45228)*

Hi Bob-
Any chance we'll see applications for the BMW E30?


----------



## bob45228 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: New product ? - Koni STR.T (BUJonathan)*

E36- yes E30- Maybe.
We are still developing applications. Currently we have BMW E36, Honda Civic and del sol,, Acura Integra, Honda Accord, VW Golf, Jetta, and New Beetle 2,3,4 and soon to have MK1 Rabbit, Scirocco and Jetta. Soon to have B5 Passat. As well as Mazda Miata, and Ford Focus. 
These will be followed up with some domestic cars as well.


----------



## ratchets (Jun 12, 2008)

I just ordered a set for my mkiii gti vr6. Hopefully the neuspeed springs wont kill these as fast as they did the oem's.


----------



## DTDSasquatch (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: New product ? - Koni STR.T (bob45228)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bob45228* »_E36- yes E30- Maybe.
We are still developing applications. Currently we have BMW E36, Honda Civic and del sol,, Acura Integra, Honda Accord, VW Golf, Jetta, and New Beetle 2,3,4 and soon to have MK1 Rabbit, Scirocco and Jetta. Soon to have B5 Passat. As well as Mazda Miata, and Ford Focus. 
These will be followed up with some domestic cars as well.

_*cough cough *Saturn S-Series* cough cough*_








I'm very glad to see that you will be making these for Mk1's... I was disappointed that there were no FSD's for these cars, but the STR.T's are probably a better option for me anyway. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

Bob, I have a 280lb front spring from an R32, and I am going to assume its linear since its OEM. The rear springs are from Bilstein's PSS9 coilover kit and appear progressive. I have to find the actual spring rate, but can only guess that its somewhere near Shine's rear spring rate. Lowering should be minimal (less than .5"), and this is for my mkIV. Any thoughts on if the STR.T shocks would be able to handle this?


_Modified by abawp at 8:44 AM 7-18-2008_


----------



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: (abawp)*

I think I'll just be the guinea pig and try the STR.T shocks.










_Modified by Spa_driver at 1:00 PM 7-20-2008_


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*FV-QR*

I just got mine. They sure are orange. Waiting on bearings, bump stops, bushings, and mounts before I undertake the install.


----------



## bigdaddydave (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: New product ? - Koni STR.T (bob45228)*

We need some MKI lovin' man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bob45228 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: New product ? - Koni STR.T (bigdaddydave)*

MKI STR.T love to arrive next month. Part number is 8650 1005 Front and 8050 1010 on the rear. Should work with MKI Jetta, Scirrocco, and Rabbit.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: New product ? - Koni STR.T (bob45228)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bob45228* »_MKI STR.T love to arrive next month. Part number is 8650 1005 Front and 8050 1010 on the rear. Should work with MKI Jetta, Scirrocco, and Rabbit.

Not very relevant to me personally, but any chance of a fitment specific to the rear of the Rabbit Pickup (Caddy)?


----------



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: New product ? - Koni STR.T (crazy88)*

I finally was able to get my STR.T struts/shocks, poly bump stops, bearings, and bushings on(PITA). Even with my oem sport springs the improvement is phenomenal! The ride is firm but smooth and the cornering stability is good. There seems to be anti-dive valving designed in too since I can easily push down the front end(soft oem sport springs) but when I make a panic stop the front end doesn't seem to dive at all. Best $282 suspension ever built! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
BTW-Superbly made in Argentina.


_Modified by Spa_driver at 12:16 AM 8-11-2008_


----------



## mini911 (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: New product ? - Koni STR.T (Spa_driver)*

Who did you order yours from?


----------



## 718Dub (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: New product ? - Koni STR.T (bob45228)*

My Koni front adjustable sports are all stripped out on the top fron install/re-installing














....seems to be a common problem.
might have to pick these up or maybe some coils to go lower!


----------



## zak (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: New product ? - Koni STR.T (718Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *718Dub* »_My Koni front adjustable sports are all stripped out on the top fron install/re-installing














....seems to be a common problem.


Not to thread-jack, but....
Do you mean the 11mm hex that you use to hold the shaft when tightening the strut nuts? Mine are pretty beat (PO must have used a 12-point socket). I was wondering if there was a way to fix them. I would guess you'd file them down and use a 10 mm, but maybe there's a better way?


----------



## 718Dub (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: New product ? - Koni STR.T (zak)*

yea exactly, mine are basically destroyed. I would like to change my springs but doing that basically ruins my front struts because I won't be able to torque then down again


----------



## bob45228 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: New product ? - Koni STR.T (718Dub)*

Any more comments on STR.T? Anybody else done an install?


----------



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: New product ? - Koni STR.T (bob45228)*

I just got back from my first canyon carving road-trip since I replaced my oem dampers. On rough roads with my oem sport springs the ride remains non-jarring. In the mountains my MKIV's cornering stability now inspires confidence.....nuff said.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: New product ? - Koni STR.T (Spa_driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spa_driver* »_I just got back from my first canyon carving road-trip since I replaced my oem dampers. On rough roads with my oem sport springs the ride remains non-jarring. In the mountains my MKIV's cornering stability now inspires confidence.....nuff said.









That is great news! I have yet to install mine, they haven't even been out of the boxes. I'm too broke to afford new rear mounts and front mounts/bearings/bushings.


----------



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: New product ? - Koni STR.T (The Kilted Yaksman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Kilted Yaksman* »_
That is great news! I have yet to install mine, they haven't even been out of the boxes. I'm too broke to afford new rear mounts and front mounts/bearings/bushings.









They are a bit pricey compared to the steal that the STR.T's are but believe me you don't want to do it twice!


----------



## fiveseven (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: New product ? - Koni STR.T (Spa_driver)*

I installed front and rears. Big difference from OE w/2 inch drop. Hah! Had one problem tho on the fronts. Passengers side axle decided to come undone while I was beating the piss out of the OE strut to get it out.








Otherwise, awesome!


----------



## amansenna (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: New product ? - Koni STR.T (The Kilted Yaksman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Kilted Yaksman* »_
I'm pretty sure that MJM is the one putting together the kits with the bushings and bearings. If they were to offer them in a package with H&R OE Sports or Neuspeed SofSports for about $450, I'd be all over it.

Can MJM provide more details on the STR.T? I don't think I've seen them being offered on MJM's website yet.
Thanks.


----------



## Shinex1 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: New product ? - Koni STR.T (amansenna)*

I saw on WRD they have their own springs matched to the Koni STR.T, for a price of $423 +shipping
http://wrdusa.com/Merchant2/me...nsion
Those guys know a thing or two about sport driving, so I'd like to find out the nature of their spring they're combining in


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: New product ? - Koni STR.T (Shinex1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shinex1* »_I saw on WRD they have their own springs matched to the Koni STR.T, for a price of $423 +shipping
http://wrdusa.com/Merchant2/me...nsion
Those guys know a thing or two about sport driving, so I'd like to find out the nature of their spring they're combining in

It's too much of a drop, and probably not high enough of a spring rate. <shrug> Another cosmetic lowering kit.


----------



## TropicJoe (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: New product ? - Koni STR.T (crazy88)*

has anyone found a place that sells these str-t orange struts and shocks CHEAP


----------



## TropicJoe (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: New product ? - Koni STR.T (bob45228)*

WHERE CAN I GET THESE FOR CHEAP


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: New product ? - Koni STR.T (TropicJoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TropicJoe* »_WHERE CAN I GET THESE FOR CHEAP

What's your definition of cheap?
This is from Shox.com:
* Koni street Shocks	1999 - 2005	8750-1002 fr. 8050-1001 rear Free shipping	282.80*


----------



## vikshu (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: New product ? - Koni STR.T (bob45228)*

Can these be used with stock springs on a Jetta 98 GLX VR6


----------



## bob45228 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: New product ? - Koni STR.T (vikshu)*

They will work fine with a stock spring or a lowering spring. They will give a sport ride to a car with stock springs.


----------



## Ian_VR6 (Apr 30, 2007)

Are they going to be made for MKVs??? Specifically the R32?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: New product ? - Koni STR.T (bob45228)*

IM Sent


----------



## orengutan (May 4, 2007)

god damn. nobody has had these in stock for the last two months. any leads? mk4 specifically.


----------



## bob45228 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: (orengutan)*

KONI will have another shipment next week. That should have it in the hands of several dealers in a couple of weeks.


----------



## whitemax (May 9, 2008)

Anyone know if they are making these struts/shocks for the A3?


----------



## cristo (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re:*

bump for this thread.
By now some more people should have some experience with the STR.T's?
My wife's 2001 Cabrio could use some new shocks at 53,000 miles, and I'd like 
something better and firmer than OEM or Boge or Bilstein TC, but not 
as expensive as Koni Sports or as harsh as the Bilstein HDs.
Will probably retain the OEM springs or perhaps use Neuspeed SoftSports.


----------



## coolwhite vr6 (Sep 26, 2007)

are these shocks lower than the stock setup on a mk3 jetta vr? if they are how much lower?


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: (coolwhite vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coolwhite vr6* »_are these shocks lower than the stock setup on a mk3 jetta vr? if they are how much lower?

Springs determine ride height, not struts/shocks. If your suspension is worn it _might_ initially sit a little _higher_ with this installed.
I still have mine, never been taken out of the box. Got laid off and have no money to buy the rest of the install hardware right now. I'll report when they are installed.


----------



## coolwhite vr6 (Sep 26, 2007)

yeah take a picture when u get them installed


----------



## Koenig76 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: (The Kilted Yaksman)*

Have them on the car yet? 
I just ordered the Neuspeed Sofsports and the Koni STR.T's...should have them on the car ('03 1.8t) in a few weeks and will post a review w/pics etc. 
Good luck w/the job hunt...it suks out there!!!










_Modified by Koenig76 at 9:12 AM 1-25-2009_


----------



## bob45228 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: (Koenig76)*

This is now available and in stock for 98-00 Passat FWD and MK1 Chassis cars(Rabbit, Scirocco, and Jetta).
I have had them on my Passat now for about 8-10 months with KONI blue springs and they still impress me on how they perform for the money.


----------



## Koenig76 (Jun 23, 2006)

I've had these on the car for 2 weeks now and like them a lot. I drive around 350-400 miles a week on ****ty PA roads and think they are almost as plush (if you want to call them that) as stock. I was told when I bought the car (2003 1.8t with sport package) that it came with the sport suspension, but I was/am skeptical. These Koni SRT's with the Sofsports dropped it about a half inch to three quarters of an inch and tightened everything up nicely. Very little brake dive, very little bucking when accelerating, and A LOT less body roll in the corners. If you are looking for a reasonable daily driver setup this works well and is affordable. 
P.S. I got all the work done at my local Pep Boys shop for pretty cheap...less so than my local euro trash mechanic or dealer would do it for.


----------



## GermanBuilt (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: (Koenig76)*

That is good news. My set of Str.Ts should be here on Wednesday. I went with Autotech springs. Those should give me a little over and inch of drop. As far as I know my 03 GTI did not have the sport package.


----------



## kickice24 (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: (GermanBuilt)*

I'm running these as well on my 97 GLX. I'm happy with them now. I personally didn't think they valved high enough for H&R sport springs, but that's my preference. Now that I have switched the front springs out to a MK4 OEM sport spring, I am much happier with the ride. Again, it's my preference. You may be perfectly happy with them on a stiifer spring up front.


----------



## 1998-VW-GTI-8v (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: New product ? - Koni STR.T (Spa_driver)*

Just installed the STR's on my '98 GTI 4-banger today. It was a pretty quick and easy four hour job.
For someone going from original suspension with 200,000 miles on the car to the Koni STR.T's (same old springs for now), there's a huge difference. Very comfortable and still absorbent, but has a sporty feel to it when cornering hard, and won't bounce around. I feel the suspension is very solid for economy struts.








I'm thinking of putting either H&R or Neuspeed springs on the car, as well as Neuspeed anti (f/r) roll bars.


----------



## GermanBuilt (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: New product ? - Koni STR.T (1998-VW-GTI-8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1998-VW-GTI-8v* »_Just installed the STR's on my '98 GTI 4-banger today. It was a pretty quick and easy four hour job.
For someone going from original suspension with 200,000 miles on the car to the Koni STR.T's (same old springs for now), there's a huge difference. Very comfortable and still absorbent, but has a sporty feel to it when cornering hard, and won't bounce around. I feel the suspension is very solid for economy struts.








I'm thinking of putting either H&R or Neuspeed springs on the car, as well as Neuspeed anti (f/r) roll bars.
 If you are only looking for a mild drop I can recommend the Autotech 30mm drop springs. they are a nice match to the Str.T series shocks. I have this set up on my 03 1.8T GTI.


----------



## kickice24 (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: New product ? - Koni STR.T (1998-VW-GTI-8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1998-VW-GTI-8v* »_It was a pretty quick and easy four hour job.


----------



## vwmk1gti (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: New product ? - Koni STR.T (vikshu)*

Saw them listed on tirerack for a mk3 $85 front each and $63 rear each


----------



## 1998-VW-GTI-8v (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: New product ? - Koni STR.T (vwmk1gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmk1gti* »_Saw them listed on tirerack for a mk3 $85 front each and $63 rear each

You can get the front and the rear, 300$ with that warranty directly from Koni.


----------



## VDubn04 (Jun 17, 2007)

I purhcased mine direct from Koni for $303 (front & rear).
will be installing these with FK hightec springs today for around 1.5" drop...
will post pics & let ya'll know how it goes!


----------



## GermanBuilt (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: (VDubn04)*

Shox.com has them for $280.88 + free shipping.


----------



## vr6dubnut12 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: (GermanBuilt)*

If I have 2inch drop springs on my car now will these do??


----------



## kickice24 (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: (vr6dubnut12)*

I would just email Koni and tell them what you have. They're pretty quick to reply. You can them as well. They say they're for mild lowering springs. Only they would be able to say if a 2" drop is mild to them.


----------



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: (kickice24)*

Yesterday I was distracted and I accidently went around a posted 25 mph "S" curb way too fast and I was amazed that my Jetta handled it with ease....no squealing and no wallowing.







I have 215-wide Falken 452's and stock VW sport springs plus the Koni STR.T dampers.


----------



## VgtiR (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: (vr6dubnut12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6dubnut12* »_If I have 2inch drop springs on my car now will these do??

i'm curious about that too, everyone in this post is using these with stock or sport springs and no more than an inch in lowering, is there anyone or is it possible to use these with springs that drop in the 2" range?


----------



## kickice24 (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: (VgtiR)*

Honestly, just call Koni. They will answer the phone. I promise. I have talked to them myself.


----------



## 1998-VW-GTI-8v (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: (kickice24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kickice24* »_Honestly, just call Koni. They will answer the phone. I promise. I have talked to them myself.

I don't know about that, they tried to eat my left arm! And they stole my puppy!


----------



## kickice24 (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: (1998-VW-GTI-8v)*


----------



## cristo (Jul 3, 2006)

Just bit the bullet and ordered some STR.Ts for my wife's 2001 VW Cabrio, 
along with new front bushing/bearings and rear bushings.
Going to keep the OEM springs as at least one of our cars needs 
good ground clearance in the winter. 
I'm hoping this will be a welcome change after 55,000 on the 
stock struts/shocks, which now have a somewhat nautical feel to them.


----------



## 1998-VW-GTI-8v (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: (cristo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cristo* »_Just bit the bullet and ordered some STR.Ts for my wife's 2001 VW Cabrio, 
along with new front bushing/bearings and rear bushings.
Going to keep the OEM springs as at least one of our cars needs 
good ground clearance in the winter. 
I'm hoping this will be a welcome change after 55,000 on the 
stock struts/shocks, which now have a somewhat nautical feel to them.


you have nothing to worry. i threw them on my gti a few weeks ago on stock springs, and i love them. they're stiff for performance-entry, but espicially with stock springs, they're not hard to where your butt or back hurts.


----------



## GermanBuilt (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: (cristo)*

You'll love them. I have them with 30mm drop springs. On city streets they feel almost like the stock shocks. In the corners is where they really lay waste to the stock set up.


----------



## cristo (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: (GermanBuilt)*

Isn't it about time someone did a shock dyno report on these?
...hint...hint...


----------



## pinteraje (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (GermanBuilt)*

WOW..... does Koni make limited quantity of this? Or a lot of people bought them already?
They are back ordered everywhere!








I guess I have to wait few more weeks.


----------



## GermanBuilt (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: (pinteraje)*

Did you check Shox.com?


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (GermanBuilt)*

any pics with aftermarket springs? MKIV


----------



## cristo (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: (pinteraje)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pinteraje* »_WOW..... does Koni make limited quantity of this? Or a lot of people bought them already?
They are back ordered everywhere!








I guess I have to wait few more weeks.









I just ordered them from NAMotorsports Saturday, and they're 
already halfway here according to the UPS tracking info.
They're $282 with free shipping there, too.
(Mark III Cabrio)


----------



## pinteraje (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (cristo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cristo* »_
I just ordered them from NAMotorsports Saturday, and they're 
already halfway here according to the UPS tracking info.
They're $282 with free shipping there, too.
(Mark III Cabrio)









Just checked their website and it shows backordered.


----------



## cristo (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: (pinteraje)*

Sorry to get your hopes up. I didn't plug in 2003 Golf to check first.


----------



## cristo (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: (cristo)*

Got a set of 4 rear shocks today.















They are going to ship the 2 missing front struts out to me today along with a 
shipping return label for the 2 extra rear ones.








edit (2 days later):
Got the 2 fronts today...that was quick.








Now have to find time to put them on. I've changed shocks and 
struts many times on our old Mk I Rabbits, but doing it at curbside 
at my age (almost 50 now) is getting to be a hassle, so I might just 
do the rear ones myself and get the local garage I trust to do the fronts, 
or perhaps let them do all of them depending on weather and work.



_Modified by cristo at 2:27 PM 3-13-2009_


----------



## VDubn04 (Jun 17, 2007)

FINALLY got around to getting mine installed with FK hightec springs.... gotta small gtg tomorrow & will get some pics then to post up. really diggin these tho, as previously stated, no nose-dive when braking & feels very close to stock on regular roads. did hit a pot hole comin outta the arby's drive thru, and was nearly disemboweled, but thats what my [email protected]$$ gets for needing a beef & cheddar... mmmm.... any hoo, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to koni, great product (so far) & excellent price!


----------



## Gumby_ (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (VDubn04)*

I'm pretty new to springs and shocks so please forgive my ignorance. By the sounds of it, I can use my stock mk2 jetta springs with the STR.Ts?
I've got a set of the stiffer springs from GAP seen here http://www.germanautoparts.com...351/2 third one down. Will these be ok to use? Eventually I will go with a shorter spring if possible, but budget is a concern right now so I am hoping to do one then the other. 
Thanks for your info/help.


----------



## kickice24 (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: (Gumby_)*

You'll be fine.


----------



## cristo (Jul 3, 2006)

Got the STR.T's installed on the 2001 Cabrio. The fronts are a little 
firmer than OEM, and the rear's are more of a change (firmer) from 
the OEM's than the fronts were, but maybe my old rear shocks had 
worn out more than the front ones have. Overall a nice improvement 
in handling, and not overly harsh, but one possible problem surfaced.
This am, I got a lot of squeaking from the left front strut mount and bearing. 
My wife didn't notice it yesterday coming back from the shop, but this 
am (32 degrees F) it was there for at least a few miles whenever 
turning the wheel and on some bumps up to and including parking the car.
I could actually feel the vibration in the shock tower coinciding with the squeaking 
while turning the wheel, which seemed to turn easily without any real binding or problems.
After it sat in the sun another hour, I drove it to the shop that did the 
install, and of course it didn't make a peep the whole way there or back...completely silent.

Anyone else have this, and if so, did it go away as the mounts settled in over time?
...or is it going to do this every cold morning?
The shop suggested giving it a couple weeks to see if it goes away.
BTW I got the heavy duty front strut mounts and bearings, 
rather than the plain stock ones (second one from the top on 
this page: http://www.germanautoparts.com...198/1 )




_Modified by cristo at 12:30 PM 3-25-2009_


----------



## cristo (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: (cristo)*

Got this response from the vendor. I'm hoping the cold weather squeak 
will either diminish or go away, but for now it's usually not a big problem.

"Chris,
We've had several customers state that the mounts make some noise when cold but, seem to go away once they warm up.
The only recommendation I can offer to help cure the problem would be to apply some lubricate like a silicone spray to the top of the mount through the strut tower opening.
This probably won't complete eliminate the problem but, may help tone it down.
Unfortunately the noise is a side effect of having the heavier grade rubber mounts. To be honest we've had a few customers who have swapped the mounts out forthe OE style.
I would recommend giving the mounts a little time to settle but, they most likely will continue to be noisy. But, if we can offer any additional assistance please let us know."



_Modified by cristo at 8:51 PM 3-26-2009_


----------



## truth021p (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: New product ? - Koni STR.T (crazy88)*

thought i'd revive this topic. how is everyoe liking the koni's?
anyone got pics of their ride height with these?


----------



## cristo (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: New product ? - Koni STR.T (truth021p)*

I wish the fronts were a little firmer (but my wife doesn't wish this).
Overall, I like the handling much better than when the oem shocks were newer and 
much, much better than the 55,000 worn oem shocks.
(got the 2001 Cabrio used (20,000 miles and a year old) as no new manual transmission 2002 
Cabrios were available in late 2002 when we decided to change from 
her 1984 Rabbit Convertible to a new Cabro).
... and they're a lot cheaper than the Koni Sports.
I'd really been wishing for firmer shocks and struts since I put the 
Autotech 25F/28R hollow sway bars on a few years ago, and now, 
I feel the car is handling in a proper manner.
BTW, sprayed some silicone lube on the heavy duty strut mounts and 
bushings, and not a squeak since then.


----------



## pinteraje (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: New product ? - Koni STR.T (truth021p)*

Received them 2 days ago. Finally!!








They will be on my car tomorrow. Can't wait to feel the difference.
I don't expect the ride height will be lowered much since I'll be using Neuspeed SofSport.


----------



## DAVEG (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: New product ? - Koni STR.T (bob45228)*

I have a Mk1 GTI with Tokiko Illuminias...double adjustable and guaranteed for life. Will Koni do the same? I would like to switch but I still like the bump adjustability not just rebound. I also would like to see some coil over or adjustable strut with threaded spring perches. I saw that Bilstein has this but costs about $250 and not adjustable. I would pay more for the adjustable feature for both ride height and shock.


----------



## oh noes! cars! (Apr 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Any Canadians buy these yet?


----------



## CHABER (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (oh noes! cars!)*

would these work with h&r race springs (2.0" front, 1.75" rear)?


----------



## SleeperGolf (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (CHABER)*

Yes, I would like to know if they will work with H R race as well. I have been a HR race fan for years now, and would like to get a set for my mk3 jetta. I have the Super Sport cup kit. I looks perfect but rides horrible. Not only that the springs has sagged so much, my tires rub with any hard turning either side.


----------



## Nightrider (May 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (SleeperGolf)*

I'm sure everyone has seen... Koni has a 25% off sale on their website... for an MkIV the price is only $260 for a set!


----------



## Mr. EüroMatt (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Nightrider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nightrider* »_...Koni has a 25% off sale on their website...

I can't seem to access their North American website








Anyways, I'm looking at getting a set of these for my 2000 Golf 2.0.
I've already gotten my springs, a set of H&R OE Sport Springs from ECS (link)
I was wondering how this combination would work. The prices on these shocks are really nice. Any insight and advice would be greatly appreciated.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blk1.8tgti (Mar 20, 2007)

these are backordered!!!!! :boo:


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (blk1.8tgti)*

Their website has an expired security certificate for their warranty claim page.
I ordered mine and had them professionally installed in summer 2009. The rear STR.T's have completely failed.


----------



## SpaceGhost711 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (Maggiolone)*

I've been waiting a month for these. Looking all over and everyone is backordered.







I noticed one site said that these will not work on a MkIV VR6. I don't see how the valving could be so different, I would think that the springs make more of a difference.







All other sites say they will work on ALL MkIVs. Anoyone got feedback on this?


_Modified by SpaceGhost711 at 8:21 PM 4-24-2010_


----------



## blk1.8tgti (Mar 20, 2007)

I ordered a set from kermatdi.com about 3 weeks ago when all the big named distributors were back ordered and the owner said they were selling fast. 
Also, you might want to call koni about that questionn about vr6's. I've only heard that they will not work on jetta wagons. 
Today, I had the struts installed with fk high tec lowering springs for a 2" drop. Drove for about 100 miles. The ride is just how I imagined it to be. Stiff yet comfortable. 2" drop is just perfect for what I want personally.
edit: forgot to add, that for the price, its a great deal. $286 shipped with konis %50 sale. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by blk1.8tgti at 6:33 PM 4-25-2010_


----------



## VWpowa (Mar 4, 2000)

*Re: (SpaceGhost711)*

I ordered a full set last week but it took all day to find a full set. A couple of places had rear shocks, i found one place that had front struts. http://www.classicgarage.com , the computer said he was out of stock but he looked on the shelf and he had a set. So i ordered the fronts from him and the rears from tirerack.com . I called kermatdi and he was out. He thought he had several sets but was surprised when he had no stock. He should be back in stock sometime in May. Good luck finding the struts i think i bought the last pair in North America.


----------



## Fornazari (Sep 19, 2005)

There is a set coming to Brazil. Will ride with my Eibach Pro Kit...
Let´s see how it works here with some holes and bumps..
Hope it hold it!.... LOL


----------



## 507phantom (Mar 23, 2011)

*its an old time thread revival!*

i'd love to hear some reviews of these from anyone using them with 2" or lower springs.


----------

